# Old faithful; replace it, or renew components?



## GaryA (27 Mar 2015)

Im in a bit of a dilema about whether to replace my 8 yr old GT Avalanche 0.0
I'm happy with it, we have done thousands of miles together but being skint the last few years has worn it out and basically apart from frame and forks it all needs replacing
Brakes wheels groupset
Now i have a bit of cash and being honest6 I cant see anything for my budget (£600) that would be a better bike.
My GT is non standard with Merlin wheels and Marzocchi comp 3 forks which are amazingly still leak free and working great.
2 main problems Ive found with looking at replacements in shops; my bike is 12.4kg (measured on lab scales) and the ones ive looked at are all heavier by kilos the second is that they all seem to be upright trail orientated rather than head down x-country which I prefer.
Any suggestions are there any bikes out there than would fit my requirements?


----------



## subaqua (27 Mar 2015)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-big-8-mountain-bike-29-id_8280092.html

can you hold off till you saved the extra ?


----------



## GaryA (27 Mar 2015)

subaqua said:


> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-big-8-mountain-bike-29-id_8280092.html
> 
> can you hold off till you saved the extra ?


Thanks but dont want 29" MTB-forgot to say in OP 

Edit also heard few things about decathlons deliverys not up to scratch


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2015)

Deore groupset £50
Wheels (superstar maybe) 130 -150
chain and block 20 -30
pads 10
tyres 30

Cheaper than a new bike which might not be as good or as suited. Personally I'd keep it if you are basically happy but if not basically happy, then replace.


----------



## lpretro1 (28 Mar 2015)

Refurb the GT - they do up very nicely


----------



## raleighnut (28 Mar 2015)

Another vote for re-furb, especially cos you like the bike.


----------



## Davidc (28 Mar 2015)

A thought for you...

If yours is really worn out then you can be sure there are others similar to it and little used which aren't.

In your situation some years ago I bought a bike close in type and spec. to mine and built one bike from the two. It lasted me as long as the original at a very small cost. I couldn't possibly have afforded a bike as good at the time.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Mar 2015)

If you could buy a used 456c frame or new one in 26' you will have a long frame thats really good for xc.
plus you can fit a fork from 100mm to 150mm ,120mm is very good for most things.
Tho at 12.4kg you have a good xc bike already..

my orange crush frame with £1000 parts build is around 12.5kg and thats with 500g tyres f&r and spd pedals


----------



## cyberknight (29 Mar 2015)

If you like it i would refurb, try the wanted section here for parts ?


----------



## Cubist (29 Mar 2015)

Simple answer, refurb it. If the frame and fork are good, then 180 quid on some decent wheels, either new from superstar or used hopes, a scour of bargains for brakes and drivetrain. Upgrade it to 10 speed XT or SLX , then on one for some cheap light finishing kit.


----------



## Gatters (29 Mar 2015)

keep it and just replace chainrings chain cassette jockey wheels and brake pads...job done...let the love affair continue


----------



## Psycolist (30 Mar 2015)

refurb............I know all about the excitement of seeking out a new beast, sourcing it, paying, getting delivery/collection organised, and I also know about the disappointment when you realize that what you already had was better than what you've just bought. You could probably afford a new paint job and still spend less than for a new one, if you shop carefully.


----------



## Kestevan (31 Mar 2015)

Refurb - especially if you dont want to go to a 29. 
The number of decent mid-range 26" MTB's seems to be drying up rapidly.

Although I do quite fancy one of these.... http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOO26INTR/on-one-inbred-26-sram-x5-mountain-bike


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2015)

Sell it, add whatever you get to the sum you've saved. Frame doesn't seem worth the expense of new wheels, gruppo etc to my mind. Maybe give it a new lease of life as a SS?


----------



## AndyRM (31 Mar 2015)

Another vote for a refurb here, especially if you could do it for around 1/3 of your budget.


----------



## KneesUp (31 Mar 2015)

Drago said:


> Sell it, add whatever you get to the sum you've saved. Frame doesn't seem worth the expense of new wheels, gruppo etc to my mind. Maybe give it a new lease of life as a SS?


If the OP wants to get a lighter/stronger/in some other way 'better' frame later, he can move the upgraded components on to it ...


----------



## clid61 (31 Mar 2015)

Refurb please , ive just replaced shifters cables and pads on this , been going well over 10 years,now, non standard like your gt , specialized saddle , rokshox chainset too . Keep it you wont regret it


----------



## KneesUp (31 Mar 2015)

10 years? Pah! My daily is 25  (and very non-standard)


----------



## clid61 (31 Mar 2015)

KneesUp said:


> 10 years? Pah! My daily is 25  (and very non-standard)
> 
> View attachment 84273


nice!


----------



## KneesUp (31 Mar 2015)

clid61 said:


> nice!


Thanks - looking at that picture though I can see why my hands start to ache after a while - I might get some deeper bars (those ones came off eBay - I bought them for the interrupter levers still on them, but I thought I might was well use the bars too. They look a bit small there though)


----------



## clid61 (31 Mar 2015)

loving the anarchy background too


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Mar 2015)

Another vote for a refurb. Making an old faithful into the bike _you _want feels pretty special and the skills you learn on the way are worth having.


----------



## JMAG (1 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> Deore groupset £50



Where does one aquire a deore groupset for £50? I'll have 2 at that price!


----------



## Crackle (1 Apr 2015)

JMAG said:


> Where does one aquire a deore groupset for £50? I'll have 2 at that price!


Well spotted!

Chainset, otherwise I'd have two too.


----------



## GaryA (2 Apr 2015)

Thanks for all the advice folks Think I will keep the beast and refurb with deore level componants.... trying to avoid 10 speed as much as possible-the leap in servicing/ drop in longevity was bad enough going from 8 to 9 speed...

Bits from merlin as usual


----------



## jugglingphil (2 Apr 2015)

I'm still riding my mountain bike I bought when I left university. It'll be 20 years in the summer. 
Enjoy the refurb, and having a "new" bike when you've finished.


----------



## GaryA (8 Jun 2015)

Well here it is in all its (budget) refurbished Glory
Finished on friday evening and two decent rides later the new brakes are bedding in nicely.

Specs after piccys....



















Merlin handbuilt wheels: Mavic XM319 on deore hubs
Deore disc brakes
XT front mech
Deore rear mech
Deore M590 chainset and HG90 9 speed casette

All work myself except chainset fitment and Shortening hydraulic hoses (a curse on 29" MTB's!) LBS

Might upgrade to 180mm Front disc soon...otherwise is feels as good as the bike did 6 years ago when I originally built it from E-bay frame and Merlin bits

Thanks to all those who advised a refurb- you were all right!
For~£330 Ive got myself a tight decent light XC charger again.... which should last a few years on the trails


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2015)

It looks good and having shortened hydraulic hoses once I feel OK about doing it again but I did get it wrong the first time so as a one off, LBS is a good call.


----------



## Gatters (15 Jun 2015)

Nice work Gary


----------



## Heigue'r (16 Jun 2015)

Nice job, it looks fresh!, what was the price to have the hoses shortened?


----------



## GaryA (17 Jun 2015)

Heigue'r said:


> Nice job, it looks fresh!, what was the price to have the hoses shortened?


A tenner!
I have a good LBS
One guy (Steve) and an apprentice outfit

http://www.ascycles.co.uk/


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jun 2015)

You made the right choice. These older GTs are going to be the collectors items of the future....

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/decisions-decisions-1994-gt-zaskar-le-update-upgrade-options.91262


----------



## GaryA (18 Aug 2015)

Fitted shimano 180mm disc and caliper spacer to front wheel slight improvement on 160mm disc but less than I expected. Also it has the annoying habit of making noises after heavy braking but not always heavy braking...the noise dissapears after 50 yds or so. Everything seems lined up fine, the wheel spins silently without any pad rub so I'm a bit perplexed about that one-it didnt happen when the 160mm disc was fitted.

Any ideas folks? Bedding in?


----------



## Gatters (18 Aug 2015)

try this, slacken the 2 caliper mount allen bolts, pull on the brake and keep it pulled on as you re-tighten those 2 bolts


----------



## GaryA (24 Aug 2015)

Gatters Tip seems to have worked the second time I tried it
Cheers!


----------



## Psycolist (24 Aug 2015)

So pleased you went for the refurb. You could have spent twice your budget on a new ride and still not have the quality you now have. Well done, great job all round.


----------

